# I love anime,lolicon, games, and reading or learning about killers/pedos



## noob24/7 (May 27, 2013)

Hey I am John just started to grow my first plant with very crappy conditions  I like to talk about anything and I like to hear someones output on how life is.I love anime and I am a lolicon I like my lolicon 6&up I am very straight forward about stuff and ps for the people that dont know lolicon is legal where I live.I like hearing storys about killers and pedos.So if yall want to chat with me just post a message on my account page or say you want to talk on this thread and I will try to talk to you.


----------

